# What was your first Mulberry bag?



## Cat_uk

Just abit of nosey fun really.....

Wondering what everyone's frst Mulberry was, did u buy it urself and what made you choose it?

My first Mulberry was an Oak Roxy, I bought it for myself in April 2007. I originally wanted to buy an Elgin (needed something large for work) but the Roxy caught my eye. After drooling over the celebs bags I decided that was the one for me. Got it from Howells in Cardiff and was soooo exicted (even though my mum's husband called it a tool box!!!!) I rang up to make sure they had one available and asked them to put it aside. I still have it now, and even if I knew I was never going to use it again (not that this would happen) I wouldn't part with her, she's stunning, even just to look at!

What about everyone else?


----------



## 0lly

hiya!

Been ages since I have posted, hello to all again!

My first bag was my tooled bayswater on 05, still absolutely love it and one of my favs!

Loving everyones new bags, esp rascals glace bays. Looks stunning!


Cant wait till I can get another again but I know thats a loooong way off

Olly


----------



## saloan

My choco blenheim. Still love it to bits. Coudnt stop smiling after I bought it


----------



## ditab

Chocolate Elgin - half price on Net a Porter in October 2006.  I'd just gone back to work after a year of maternity leave and wanted to treat myself to something substantial as a reward   It was *so* not my usual style - much more minimal, classic, understated.  I wasn't sure when it first arrived (it was the most I'd ever spent on a bag and I found it strange that it wasn't lined ush but over the course of the weekend I just fell in love with it.  It's one of the few Mulberries that I know I'd never, ever part with and, if anything, I like it more each time I use it


----------



## kroquet

Black Bayswater for Christmas last year and still loving it!  Bought it for my DH to give me for a present.


----------



## flyvetjo

My oak Annie for christmas 2006. My DH saw me lusting over this bag constantly on the Mulberry site and went and bought it for me as a surprise- my first ever designer bag!!!- and there began the obsession!
So it's all his fault really isn't it!???


----------



## bagcrazy123

This was my very first Mulberry. I bought it ages ago, in 1985 or 1986 in the Mulberry store in Amsterdam. I guess that makes me one of the oldest Mulberry ladies on this forum. I used it daily for years and years and it still looks great as you can see from the picture. After years of being a poor student, this was the first expensive object I purchased; at that time I paid about 350 dutch guilders and it felt so very good! I felt really 'rich'. That feeling is still there eveytime I get a new bag. But I guess you all recognise that feeling!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

My first Mulberry was my Chocolate Antony which I bought from Mulberry.com (shortly followed 2 weeks later by my Oak Phoebe from Bicester).

The first Mulberry I wanted was the Phoebe but I saw somebody with a Chocolate Antony whilst at Euro Disney and fell instantly in love (with the bag not the lady!) so when we got back I did some investigating and ordered myself one from the website (because I preferred the one with the front pocket on rather than the Outlet special).


----------



## TropicalGal

Black Rosemary in September 2006.  On 50% sale at Saks Fifth.  My Mother had passed away in August, and I was deep into retail therapy.  

I loved it, used it, then sold it on Ann's Fab Finds to fund a Choco Roxy, which I bought March 2008.


----------



## MaryPoppins

Mine was a small, teak moc croc bag like Bagcrazys black one. I bought it in a very posh shop with my first fat salary after having been traveling modestly for few years. Year was probably 1989. After that a bag after another has sneaked in to the house...


----------



## Flossie

A vintage mole and brandy scotchgrain bowling bag ..


----------



## keeledover

Mine was a 3 colour handstitched Roxanne - bought it myself, half price in Mulberry.com sale in 05/06

It was a bit of an impulse buy, and I had a little bit of buyers remorse afterwards - I'd never spent so much on a bag. Yet something about that style kept nagging at me, and I still used it a lot now - it's great to carry when I'm in jeans, feeling scruffy, but have this lovely disctinctive bag on my arm. 

Reverse side is a little bit grubby where it's rubbed against me, but I love it and wouldn't part with it.


----------



## hulahoop

Black araline.  Bought because it was 50% off in the winter online sale, plus someone on another forum posted a link to get the extra 10% sale preview discount.  Having never seen one irl, I wasnt 100% convinced on the style, but ordered it to see what the fuss was all about  - thought I would probably end up sending it back.... yeah right!!!  Got my next Mulberry about 2 weeks later!


----------



## mooks

Mine was an ochre Roxanne from Matches in 2003ish I think


----------



## Whippet

First purchase was oak bayswater.


----------



## serene

Mine was smithfield


----------



## trevor

mine's the chocolate ledbury, got it from heathrow at the end of last year. love it cos it's so cute. shame i can't seem to use it more though.


----------



## orkneydaisy

Black Darwin Emmy '06


----------



## blueberryuk

Black alana, from ebay. Stressful at the time but it was fine!


----------



## alison123

an oak patterned bays last year for self as an xmas present.


----------



## soul2squeeze

My first Mulberry was my Roxanne. I'd been dreaming about it for what seemed like ages and bought it about two years ago. I love her soooo much and I know I'll treasure her forever.


----------



## Linnea

choco rosemary


----------



## alycat

I think my first was an oak Tyler - late summer 2006 I believe. Followed closely in the autumn by choc Elgin -  like Ditab, half price in the NAP sale


----------



## sugarspice

Mine was the choc phoebe in summer 2006. Present from my hubby before I started working and I remember saying OMG OMG this is so expensive, this bag is going to last me half a century and ill never want another bag again.... since then ive bought 8 muberries of which 6 have remained!:shame:


----------



## shopaholicmum

Mine was a chocolate Anthony - as a mum who pushes around a buggy most of the time it's a great arms free bag.
This was closely followed by one in oak and black - so i have a bag for all seasons !!!


----------



## samina

Large Red Mabel from SM at 30% off as an early Birthday present.


----------



## polkarol

Chocolate Emmy with oak piping...bought it this July from Ebay - I managed to get an authentic one Hooooray!!!!!
I really love it - think the outside pockets are sooo practical - I can put my mobile there and car keys - great!

Now on the lookout for black Bays - for work, also love Oak Hanover, Oak Bays, Roxanne, Rosemary, Elgin...etc.
So, lots more to come, I guess...


----------



## sarajane

bagcrazy123 said:


> This was my very first Mulberry. I bought it ages ago, in 1985 or 1986 in the Mulberry store in Amsterdam. I guess that makes me one of the oldest Mulberry ladies on this forum. I used it daily for years and years and it still looks great as you can see from the picture. After years of being a poor student, this was the first expensive object I purchased; at that time I paid about 350 dutch guilders and it felt so very good! I felt really 'rich'. That feeling is still there eveytime I get a new bag. But I guess you all recognise that feeling!


 

I had one of those! Funnily enough one of my girlfriends turned up this week with the navy blue version. Someone she knew had turned out their wardrobe for charity and she got it for £5!!!! This woman was also letting a Hermes Birkin go (don't tell Chaz but I think it was going for a couple of hundred).
My first Mulberry was a black congo Helier which I still have. I saw it in John Lewis in the late 80s. It was £230-ish but then a friend told me about Shepton Mallet. I went there & got the same bag for £175. 
I've flirted with other designers but have never had the same love as the love I have for Mulberry.


----------



## Flossie

OMG a Birkin for a few hundred !!!! 
I'll buy it NOW.


----------



## sarajane

^^^I know! I thought the £5 Mulberry was pretty good especially as it was a vintage Roger Saul design with the lovely tartan lining.


----------



## samiyahk

mine was my choco blenheim in 2004/5 ..so long i cant even remember....i'd been drooling over mulberry for a while, and promised myself a designer bag once i'd graduated. i bought it for myself when i got paid from my first proper dental associate post after my vt training yr....


----------



## dollydaydream

Yet another choc Blenheim from York.......er and I also bought a coconut tassel Blenheim at the same time. I'm never one to do things by half!


----------



## amyb13

A joel. By impulse but in the sale because it was the cheapest (I had just graduated!) but 2 years on and I still love the simplicity and rich colour of it. That was the start of my Mulberry love. An oak Annie followed after getting a job!


----------



## sarajane

Talking of the Annie, M&S have produced such a rip off version of it this year, it's not true! I did a double take when I was in there today. They've also got a vinyl patent tote that is v similar to the Roxanne tote.


----------



## dollydaydream

Yes, SJ, I noticed those, too!


----------



## Flossie

^^ LK Bennett do a lot of copy bags too . I don't know how they get away with it..


----------



## Cat_uk

sarajane said:


> Talking of the Annie, M&S have produced such a rip off version of it this year, it's not true! I did a double take when I was in there today. They've also got a vinyl patent tote that is v similar to the Roxanne tote.


 
http://www.marksandspencer.com/gp/p...ds=&mnSBrand=core&size=9&rh=n:83165031&page=2

Was this the Annie copy? I think it looks awful, has none of Annies charm!


----------



## Livia1

My first Mulberry was black goatskin Mabel  

I had actually been lusting after a black Bays for a few years but the Mabel ... well, I just had to have it. I have since purchased the black Bays and I use it as an everyday bag (EVERY DAY!) but my Mabel is still my HG!


----------



## hulahoop

Cat_uk said:


> http://www.marksandspencer.com/gp/p...ds=&mnSBrand=core&size=9&rh=n:83165031&page=2
> 
> Was this the Annie copy? I think it looks awful, has none of Annies charm!


 
I am not keen either


----------



## mooks

They've been in trouble with Jimmy Choo for ripping off designs before.....they must now know how to get close enough without landing themselves in court


----------



## Cat_uk

This one looks very much like the YSL downtown, shocking! http://www.marksandspencer.com/gp/product/B00112CK6S/sr=1-48/qid=1221857039/ref=sr_1_48/026-3317174-5479651?ie=UTF8&node=&m=A2BO0OYVBKIQJM&keywords=&mnSBrand=core&size=9&rh=n%3A83165031&page=6


----------



## pixargirl

Chocolate Effie in 2007 from Mulberry.com.


----------



## bunga

i bought a oak bayswater this year and i didn't planned to buy it.  i was just in the boutique to browse and before i knew it, the sales manager was swipping my credit card. always wanted a mulberry.  really love my bag.  any regrets?  none, whatsoever.
now, if i could just get a roxy and a mable...


----------



## sarajane

Cat_uk said:


> http://www.marksandspencer.com/gp/p...ds=&mnSBrand=core&size=9&rh=n:83165031&page=2
> 
> Was this the Annie copy? I think it looks awful, has none of Annies charm!


 

Yes, that's the one. It was pretty gruesome IRL too. Last year they did a Chloe rip off and they've also ripped off Marc Jacobs' Stam bag before as well.


----------



## Graciella

My first mulberry bag was my choc bays, which (as most of you know) was a birthday present for my 22nd birthday last June. That is if the mini oak bays I bought myself isn't considered to be a bag  Since then, I've bought an oak ledbury (because I was afraid the price would go up) and I'm now thinking about getting a simple tote, perhaps a burgundy Calder.


----------



## RascalCat

my first mulberry was the lavendar blenheim and olive ledbury (ordered them both the same time, unseen, from SM) was approx 2.5 years ago i think.


----------



## numnut

My first and only Mulberry was purchased this week - a pink phoebe (so lucky to find a brand new one!) absolutely loving it. I'm already planning a visit to Bicester in the hope of finding a kensington. I can see I'm going to be a regular on this site!! Love the old styles more so than the new.


----------



## ratrat

My first Mulberry dated back nearly 15years... Sorry I failed attaching photos, the size were too big!  

The matching Mulberry scotchgrain pairs (medium messenger & vanity case) went all over the world on my business trips, the vanity bag was very useful as flight bag - fit all the bottles up and sit perfectly under the seat. (No nonsense of 100ml liquid limit those days, you see.)

The dust bag was cotton, stamped with Mulberry logo with '1989' under it. (Please don't tell me some of you weren't born then... )

I don't use them anymore but I just cannot throw them away!


----------



## clooneyismine

numnut said:


> My first and only Mulberry was purchased this week - a pink phoebe (so lucky to find a brand new one!) absolutely loving it. *I'm already planning a visit to Bicester in the hope of finding a kensington.* I can see I'm going to be a regular on this site!! Love the old styles more so than the new.


 
bicester had two oak kensingtons today (£346).
My first was an oak blenheim in March last year.  the bug caught and I have since acquired 7 more... eek!


----------



## Flossie

^^ do you have a list for us CIM ??? Did you get anything ??


----------



## ditab

Flossie said:


> ^^ do you have a list for us CIM ??? Did you get anything ??


 
Oooh, yes, start a new thread


----------



## Stefy

sarajane said:


> Talking of the Annie, M&S have produced such a rip off version of it this year, it's not true! I did a double take when I was in there today. They've also got a vinyl patent tote that is v similar to the Roxanne tote.



I was shoe hunting in July for my birthday outfit, was looking in Barratts and I saw the most horrid rip off of the Roxanne Tote, thing is they didn't even try to make it look different (like other shops do), it was like a fake version.

My first Mulberry was the Smithfield in Oak, bought in May of this year and I love love love it 

Numnut congrats on your first Mulberry purchase and welcome to the forums


----------



## clooneyismine

ditab said:


> Oooh, yes, start a new thread


 
hee hee! I did sort of do a quick list in the other thread (5 in a row) but I didn't think there was that much there.
Dare I say that there were three red mabels.  Two of them were quite a deep rich red and one of them was much lighter (poss more pillar box red).  Not sure if SJ's ears will prick up at that or if that itch has been scratched.  Really was quite something to see the difference in colour next to each other.
I picked up a black mabel in large and told hubby that if he was stuck for a suprise present....
but, nope, bought nothing to be fair, nothing grabbed me.


----------



## aine1313

My first mulberry was a small red croc leather version. I took the strap off to use it as a clutch and unfortunately the strap went off in the wash. Of the new season mulberries oak bayswater was the first.


----------



## sarajane

clooneyismine said:


> hee hee! I did sort of do a quick list in the other thread (5 in a row) but I didn't think there was that much there.
> Dare I say that there were three red mabels. Two of them were quite a deep rich red and one of them was much lighter (poss more pillar box red). Not sure if SJ's ears will prick up at that or if that itch has been scratched. Really was quite something to see the difference in colour next to each other.
> I picked up a black mabel in large and told hubby that if he was stuck for a suprise present....
> but, nope, bought nothing to be fair, nothing grabbed me.


 
I did think about a red Mabel but the shape really isn't great on me and now I have my v bright red Lancel, that itch has been well & truly scratched.


----------



## kerilynn3

sarajane said:


> I did think about a red Mabel but the shape really isn't great on me and now I have my v bright red Lancel, that itch has been well & truly scratched.


I just don't find the Mabel very comfortable on my shoulder.
My Chloe Saskia looks similar and feels much better.


----------



## sarajane

^^^I know what you mean. It's just too boxy for me and doesn't sit right. I'm hoping the Somerset tote in black will work but it has to fit over my coat so might end up with a Poppy instead.


----------



## kroquet

SJ - I think the Poppy might have your name on it!!  I can see you with that bag!!

Think it is SO you, dahhhhhling!!!


----------



## Cat_uk

SJ- this was the poppy I ws talking about, I knolw its a plear but the style is the same right? Its stunning

http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry/my-first-designer-bag-mulberry-poppy-pleat-353354.html

I'm not enabling,honest, just giving u inspiration is all!


----------



## kroquet

^^^^ LOL Cat!!!   I think SJ would rock that bag!!!!   No enabling, just the facts!!!


----------



## zooba

First Mulberry was an almond colored Elgin in 2006/2007.  Wanted something durable, stylish and different from every bag seen in my area.   I'm at ten bags and holding.


----------



## green_kero

my 1st Mulberry was a chocolate Ledbury ^^


----------



## mombug

Hi everyone, haven't posted in so long, feel ashamed.  But anyway, my first Mulberry was an Oak Emmy.  I love her but rarely carry her because she is soooooo heavy.  Such a gorgeous bag, I need to drag her out!


----------



## bags&shoes

Well, now I have something to add to this thread: my first Mulberry is a Leopard Ponyskin Bayswater.  It is fabulous, and I couldn't be more pleased.


----------



## Pigen

My first Mulberry was the Ayler in blush/coconut Rio - still love her!


----------



## AudreyII

My first Mulberry was my Chocolate Patent Bayswater, around this time last year I think I got it.  The Mulberry store in Glasgow was fairly new at the time I think. I picked it because I thought it would go with a pair of boots I had just bought. In some lights the colour looked a bit burgundy and i'm always on the lookout for a burgundy bag.


----------



## maplecottage

My first Mulberry was the Chocolate Bays and Black Bays only bought 3 weeks ago, relatively new to the Mulberry tree


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

maplecottage said:


> My first Mulberry was the Chocolate Bays and Black Bays only bought 3 weeks ago, relatively new to the Mulberry tree



Don't worry MC - you'll soon have too many Mulberries to count!  It always happens on this forum, addiction doesn't take that long to grab hold of you.


----------



## hulahoop

^^^ So true!


----------



## travelbliss

My first was the Bayswater, Mink Ombré.  I absolutely love this style and I think most of my future Mulberrys will be bays!!


----------



## maplecottage

I've just started worrying now I've decided that I have to have the oak Bays 

If I get it, and knowing me I will, I am seriously going on a Mulberry bag ban for the rest of the year.

For goodness sakes I have no idea why this is so addictive 



Ali-bagpuss said:


> Don't worry MC - you'll soon have too many Mulberries to count! It always happens on this forum, addiction doesn't take that long to grab hold of you.


----------



## hulahoop

^^^ Its the Mulberry bug I tell you! 

What have you decided re the oak bays??


----------



## Cat_uk

Oh desar, if u've got to the 'have to have it' stage Maple then u are done for. I say give in now, you'll save urself some sleepless nights and hours of looking through the pics on here drooling over the bag! 

Really ordering it now would be self preservation! As a social worker I feel it is my duty to look after ur mental health and well being!


----------



## bagcrazy123

Quote: If I get it, and knowing me I will, I am seriously going on a Mulberry bag ban for the rest of the year

By the time you have your oak bays: only 2 more months to wait for the next one!!:devil:


----------



## maplecottage

i'm fighting with myself over the mink or the oak....



hulahoop said:


> ^^^ Its the Mulberry bug I tell you!
> 
> What have you decided re the oak bays??


----------



## maplecottage

Cat, your words of wisdom have just made it easier for me to explain it to my husband, I'm just going to quote you and he's going to agree and all will be rosy.....oh I really hope so 



Cat_uk said:


> Oh desar, if u've got to the 'have to have it' stage Maple then u are done for. I say give in now, you'll save urself some sleepless nights and hours of looking through the pics on here drooling over the bag!
> 
> Really ordering it now would be self preservation! As a social worker I feel it is my duty to look after ur mental health and well being!


----------



## maplecottage

Ahhh yes, it is true, statement said knowingly 

But am totally disappointed with the bags Mulberry are flogging in their new season range - somehow get the feeling they are going after the Peaches Geldof types and leaving the rest of us behind.

I think they are breaking their brand formula and are going to run into problems, they'll be like another well known apparel/footwear company that did likewise and ended up with problems, and are now having to go back to their origins to fix it. 

Also worried that the route Mulberry have taken will give it the same problems Burberry have - make a cheap bag, sell for more than what its worth but still affordable to create a bit of damage to the brand.

I would have recommended they do a youth/socialite range split off from the core brand. Loads of premium brands do this and it works, and by creating the divide it doesn't damage their premium labels.

Still I will watch this space happily in the hope they will look after their loyal classic customers. 



bagcrazy123 said:


> Quote: If I get it, and knowing me I will, I am seriously going on a Mulberry bag ban for the rest of the year
> 
> By the time you have your oak bays: only 2 more months to wait for the next one!!:devil:


----------



## kay82blue

[
 
Also worried that the route Mulberry have taken will give it the same problems Burberry have - make a cheap bag, sell for more than what its worth but still affordable to create a bit of damage to the brand.

I would have recommended they do a youth/socialite range split off from the core brand. Loads of premium brands do this and it works, and by creating the divide it doesn't damage their premium labels. 

maple i totally agree with you, nothing from the new range takes my fancy either, infact im trying to get hold of the discontinued styles, rosemary, patent mabels etc!! the new range look unimaginative and lazy to me!

your defo right about having the diffusion range, but by doing so mulberry would have decrease the prices as marc by marc jacobs/see by chloe does..perhaps they are reluctant to do that??


----------



## kay82blue

oops i tried to quote your paragraphs maple and didnt quite work! the first two paragraphs are from maples post!!!


----------



## maplecottage

Hi Kay, I think you are right, there is most probably a reason why they haven't followed suit. I'm thinking it's got something to do with expenditure. But what they save up front by not creating a split could ultimately cause them a bigger loss further down the track. Still who knows what the actual reason is.

I guess it opens up the field for people desiring the classics as you say, this will always keep the older classics in demand and selling for a good price preloved.

Best get my hands on a few more classics then...oh dear i can hear my husband sigh..


----------



## kay82blue

its a shame they havent come up with another iconic style , like the bayswater, roxanne, even mabel!(im such a mabel fan)!!

well i think they will learn the hard way re the new styles, if i wanted a canvas bag, i can go to the Gap!! but your right, they will continue to rake in the profits from the older styles.

will be flying out of terminal 5 in Jan, seriously considering a roxanne!!


----------



## restricter

I think they're struggling trying to find their identity in the US market.  Be that as it may, I dove in headfirst to Mulberry addiction at their first-ever US sample sale and bought 3 bags;  a brown shearling Roxanne with a really cute fall leaf design, a darwin oak Kensington and a silver goatskin Hanover.  

That sample sale is now a NYC urban legend.  Some of you may remember, they held it in their corporate offices, had one functioning register and had to turn people away because they ran out of merchandise.  If you have time, do a search for the thread.  It took place in August 2007 and was a real "welcome to NY" for the company.


----------



## littleblackbag

My first Mulberry and indeed first ever designer bag was in 2003 and it was called ellie i think. It wasn't one of the it bags but it was mine and i was proud


----------



## joviscot

My first Mulberry bag was a Mabel and the thing that attracted me was the colour - fuschia


----------



## palachan

My first Mulberry was Oak Rosemary bought 3 years ago.


----------



## Snowshoe

my first Rosemary Rio from SM bought 2 years ago (still unused)


----------



## palachan

Snowshoe said:


> my first Rosemary Rio from SM bought 2 years ago (still unused)


Snowshoe, why don't you use it?
Don't you like it?


----------



## Snowshoe

Yes shes wonderful, i dont know why I havent used her, i dont use any of my Mulberry bags much, but am now starting to. i used my Oak Antony the other day and i took my Roxanne out last Friday, as i mentioned in another thread i just get a bit worried when I take them out , I know I am being silly.


----------



## NorthernIrishHandbagBuyer

Pigen said:


> My first Mulberry was the Ayler in blush/coconut Rio - still love her!


Did you buy it new I have bought this one used and apart from a couple of marks it looks and feels brand new! I’m wondering how old it is.


----------



## 24shaz

NorthernIrishHandbagBuyer said:


> Did you buy it new I have bought this one used and apart from a couple of marks it looks and feels brand new! I’m wondering how old it is.
> 
> View attachment 5640618


The post you’ve replied to is 14 years old & the OP may not be around anymore. The Ayler was introduced around 2005, I think


----------



## NorthernIrishHandbagBuyer

24shaz said:


> The post you’ve replied to is 14 years old & the OP may not be around anymore. The Ayler was introduced around 2005, I think


Thanks for the info. I have been buying a lot of second hand bags/some on eBay, Vestiaire and one from Handbag Clinic. I love them all but it’s so hard to find out about them, unless it’s an Alexa not Bayswater.


----------



## 24shaz

Aye, indeed - there was a thread where people tried to catalogue which bag came out when, but I don‘t think it’s been updated for a while. mulberry seem to be reusing bag names lately, which also doesn't help.


----------



## NorthernIrishHandbagBuyer

I’ve noticed that too.


----------

